# Overanticoagulation



## cld (Jun 17, 2009)

Pt is on Coumadin, found to be overanticoagulated. Should 790.92 be used, or is it expected to have an abnormal coagulation profile while on Coumadin, and only use V58.61

Thanks,
cld


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jun 18, 2009)

My understanding is that if the patient is receiving Coumadin therapy it is expected that the patient will have an abnormal coagulation profile while on Coumadin and only use V58.61.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jun 18, 2009)

*overanticoagulation*

I think you need more info. If they are on coumadin, there should be a therapeutic range where the physician wants them. If they are outside this range, then that may be where the problem lies. In that instance you have several ways you could go up to and including toxic, poisoning. I would go back to the physician for more information.


----------

